# powermore valve clearance



## snowball (May 3, 2005)

Hi Guys, 
Do anyone have a list of the valve clearances on these powermore ohv engines that's on the lawnmowers. In particular 173cc or 139cc.


----------



## snowball (May 3, 2005)

I'll answer my own question since I found the info on the engines I was working on
valve clearances are: intake 0.10/ exhaust 0.15 on both engines


----------

